# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Formatting an SQL select

## Balatros

Hi, I am trying to format the SQL query i have below in order to have the CoLocalCount show up with '# of Locals:' in front of the actual Count itself. I have changed to count to varchar in order for it to be able to read text but no matter where i put the actual 'quotes' it errors out. Any help would be appreciated. 


SELECT *
	FROM 
(
	SELECT 'Company Name : ' + JE.NAME AS CompanyName,
			--CoJC.Code AS CoLocalCode,
			CAST(COUNT (CoJC.Code) AS varchar(25)) AS CoLocalCount,

			--
			JWL.NAME AS WorklocationName,
			--WLJC.Code AS WLLocalCode
			CAST(COUNT(WLJC.Code) AS varchar(25)) AS WLLocalCount
	FROM dbo.Job_Employer JE

----------


## skhanal

Where is  '# of Locals:' supposed to be in the query?

----------

